# Adding to substrate already existing...



## Tara777 (Jan 28, 2011)

My 50g low tech planted has been up for several years now, and experience has shown me that the gravel substrate I've had with the addition of some plant enhancing 'substrate gold' (kind of like root tabs) is just not sufficient for plant growth (goes up, goes down) with more or less (mainly less) success. I have purchased Marineland's new 'Plant LED lighting system' that reaches my tank from end to end (which it didn't before) and I do take great care to keep water conditons good, however though it is very clear there is also lots of ugly hair algae.
First what would be a good substrate that I could add to the existing one, or maybe replace it little by little, if that's a possibility? There are many out there and I'm finding it a little confusing to make the right choice.
Ideally I should probably start from scratch but that would be a huge job with my community of fish.They would be under so much stress I think... It really takes tome and experience to learn everything, and when i started out I new NOTHING 
As ever I will be most grateful for comments and advice.


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 14, 2014)

Adding soil is messy for a day or two.

You may as well do it all at once and start over with a soil you really like. Its not going to be that bad for your fish to house them in another tank for a week.

You'll use your current filter to keep the extra tank running safely and lights aren't needed.

ADA amazonia soil will cloud the tank for a day or 2. The stuff that floats is just dried dirt that needs to hydrate. Don't bother with a net or a vacuum like you see in the GreenMachine tube videos.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

The ADA materials are supposed to be really great substrates, but they contribute a lot of ammonia to a tank for about a month before you can add the fish. 

I would use a different material. You will have to do the research about the many materials. 

You could add substrate to the tank a little at a time, if you do not mind that some of the gravel stays mixed in. I can see other problems, too. For example, if you have been using root tabs you need to stop and wait until they are all used up. Otherwise you can disturb them and release way too much fertilizer into the water. 
To add substrate to a tank:
The first thing I would do is to thoroughly vacuum the gravel. You are going to bring up a lot of debris and it is better if you start with as little as possible. 
Get a piece of pipe like 1-1/2" or so PVC and cut it a bit longer than the tank is tall. 
Stick it into the tank, and move the gravel aside so the pipe is very close to the bottom of the tank. Then pour the new material into the top of the pipe. Not very much. Slowly lift the pipe and allow the new material to fall into place. Add a bit more to bring it to the right height. Now move to another spot and remove the gravel, put the pipe in and add more substrate. 
You might be able to do as much as 25% of the tank in one go. I would remove the gravel, not let it stay. OK to leave some if you want a cap.


----------

